# Halloween Torch From Tiki Torch



## MikeBru (Jul 30, 2009)

I cut the fiberglass into strips.










Then, using the resin (and hardener) I glassed over the bamboo tiki from top to bottom. This makes a big mess, use gloves and a drop cloth. The woven glass cloth is a much better idea than the random fiber stuff I used, less messy and a lot easier to manipulate.

Once the resin cures and you are happy about the coverage, use a Dremel with sanding drums and cut down the sharp and pointy areas that resulted from glassing. I did this in case some TOT were to brush against it. I want to scare 'em, not bleed them.

I then used some cheap flat black spray paint and shot the whole thing.


----------



## MikeBru (Jul 30, 2009)

Ok, why can I no longer include a picture in my posts?


----------



## MikeBru (Jul 30, 2009)

View attachment 10208


I'm still trying to figure out how images work now. Something changed


----------



## MikeBru (Jul 30, 2009)

You can see that the inside of the torch is still the original bamboo.

View attachment 10209


----------



## MikeBru (Jul 30, 2009)

I also painted the top and the extinguisher of the tiki torch.

View attachment 10210


----------



## MikeBru (Jul 30, 2009)

I also added some moss I picked up at a local gardening store, I think Michael's carries it too.

View attachment 10211


----------



## MikeBru (Jul 30, 2009)

Another view of the moss.

View attachment 10212


And here is a picture of the torch in place.

View attachment 10213


They are completely weather resistant, and are stronger than the bare bamboo. Plus, I don't think I used anything near the top that is very flammable. And... that's it!


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 15, 2008)

Those are creepy, I likey !


----------



## MikeBru (Jul 30, 2009)

I thought the last time I posted with photos it was easier. The only way I was able to do so this time I had to upload the photos from my computer. Previously, I added photos from my album on this forum to my posts. When I try that now I only see the address or the box with the red x. Am I missing something?


----------



## MikeBru (Jul 30, 2009)

Thanks for the compliment Bobzilla.


----------



## Terror Tom (Nov 3, 2008)

I like the torch. Very cool. Where did you get the resin and the fiberglass cloth and how much was it?


----------



## MikeBru (Jul 30, 2009)

Hi Tom,
I got the resin and cloth from OSH. Is was 3-4 years ago, so I think the cloth may have been $8 and the resin $12. Just don't quote me on that. The resin and cloth are readily available at Lowes and Home Depot too. Auto supply places and boating stores carry it also. 

And, thanks for the compliment!


----------



## Terror Tom (Nov 3, 2008)

Ok. I 'll have to check out the Lowe's.


----------

